# The Prepper Movie



## Emergencyprotocol (Jul 30, 2012)

*The Prepper Movie
*
When Survival Is All That's Left! The Prepper Movie is the first of its kind! A Full-Length Movie that follows groups of preppers after a world shattering event takes place!


----------



## Emergencyprotocol (Jul 30, 2012)

With over 2 hours of information and instructions The Prepper Movie will give you an adrenaline filled crash-course on how to survive in a lawless environment and will contain so much novel information that even the most advanced will walk away with new ideas and practices to add to their preparedness plans!


----------

